# The Official Turbo Beetle Picture Thread



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

This is the Official Turbo Beetle Picture Thread for 2012 models and up.

After searching for a Turbo Beetle picture thread, and not being able to find one, I decided to create it. My apologies if I missed it if there is one.

I've seem many very nice, bad a**, turbo beetles on the forum but they are scattered in different threads. With that thought in mind, by creating one thread with turbo beetles it will be easier to browse and look at member's cars. 

Please post pictures of Turbo Beetles ONLY in this thread, manual and automatic. This includes the convertible TB as they become more popular. 

Feel free to post the following pics of Turbo Beetles:

* Dealer purchase / Pick up
* Upgrades the your TB (Cosmetic, Mechanical, Etc.)
* Special scenery with the TB
* Car Events with the TB (Rally, Car's and Coffee, Etc.)
* General TB pics.

Please do not post 2.5L or TDI pics in this tread. This will be another thread created for them.

Hopefully, this thread will grow with lots of pics and the mods will make it a sticky. 

Regards,

FR


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Here are some pics of my TB

Dealer pick-up (cell phone pics):






































Pics at the lake:














































General night pic (cell phone):


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

*Photo Bucket Sucks.*


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Carbon Steel,

Very nice!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Any mods planned?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

2012 TB 1, the white one:



















2012 TB 2, the grey one:




























Both:


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Front Runner said:


> Carbon Steel,
> 
> Very nice!!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Any mods planned?


Thank you, but not really, we have the Media In for the IPOD, but we can't lower the vehicle because of our 1/2 mile driveway of dirt and sand, the center comes close to the bottom of the car in a few places, maybe tint though.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

VWNDAHS

Nice steering wheel:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Carbon Steel said:


> VWNDAHS
> 
> Nice steering wheel:


:thumbup: First thing I had to change lol


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> Thank you, but not really, we have the Media In for the IPOD, but we can't lower the vehicle because of our 1/2 mile driveway of dirt and sand, the center comes close to the bottom of the car in a few places, maybe tint though.


I hear ya! Window tint and stripes are in my future!



Carbon Steel said:


> VWNDAHS
> 
> Nice steering wheel:


I couldnt agree more!! Very nice!:thumbup:



VWNDAHS said:


> :thumbup: First thing I had to change lol


Both of your VWTB's are sweet!!!! Great pics! ic:


----------



## neoyeti (May 16, 2012)

A few of our black turbo. Love this car!


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*My 2012 BLACK TURBO LAUNCH EDITION*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8260271534/


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Hard to beat a clean Black Car, beautiful


----------



## Fenderbug (Nov 9, 2012)

*My Fenderbug*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8230851971/lightbox/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8231913726/lightbox/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8231913024/lightbox/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8230851453/lightbox/


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Guess I'll join in


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

My candy white with turbo graphics and Enkei wheels.


beetle_wheels by GTarr1, on Flickr


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

Limo Tint


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Love the stance, what a difference,


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

Only photo I snapped at the dealership upon pickup. 










Office parking lot. 










Garage spot at home / wheel alley.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Here is my Turbo.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll play. Stock at the moment. I have some big things planned..




















2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> Love the stance, what a difference,


:heart:


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

*A couple of additional new nighttime pics*


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

*Forgot to include this one*

I've reached the 1000 mile mark.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

The graphics and wheels match nicely on your white TB


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you. :thumbup:

I'm thinking that the dual gloss black second skin stripes & window tint will really compliment it also. I hope they will add the right touch without being overkill that would take away from the looks.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Just picked up my brand new black Turbo Beetle w/ DSG from the dealer last week. Figured I'd post some pics!

Stock for now, but coilovers are my top priority


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

NS,

Very Nice!!!! :thumbup:


Make sure you post pics after the upgrades......


----------



## mariowar (Jul 25, 2012)

*My Bug*


DSC_5845 by MarioGMejia, on Flickr


----------



## MACRVAG (Oct 3, 2005)

Here is mine


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

NickSarazen said:


>


This is a great photo angle. Nice shot!


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Had my windows tinted today. 35% legal standard, kinda has a smoke gray look.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> This is a great photo angle. Nice shot!


Thanks so much, I appreciate that! 

@front runner: the tint looks great! Car looks awesome all around, the darker tint really goes well with the white/black scheme. 

@macrvag the red looks amazing, I gotta say. A very nice, clean looking Turbo!


----------



## MACRVAG (Oct 3, 2005)

NickSarazen said:


> @macrvag the red looks amazing, I gotta say. A very nice, clean looking Turbo!


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

How come I suddenly can't get pictures to post? That's annoying. :banghead:


LeeRoy1 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


LeeRoy2 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I just want you all to know I'm completely jealous of your baby 911's in fact I'm green with envy, and can't wait to get mine.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Jedidub said:


> I just want you all to know I'm completely jealous of your baby 911's in fact I'm green with envy, and can't wait to get mine.


You and I both!


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you Silverspeedbuggy for figuring this out!!!! :beer::beer:


LeeRoy3 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

May I join?


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

very nice ^^^^


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> very nice ^^^^


I will probably notch it next weekend and throw on the red heritage wheels along with the white walls. Im going to wait until it warms up a little before I throw the bag kit on this one.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> I will probably notch it next weekend and throw on the red heritage wheels along with the white walls. Im going to wait until it warms up a little before I throw the bag kit on this one.


In for updates on that. I have a little wheel project I'm noodling right now as well.


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> May I join?




Very nice! I like your ride.:thumbup:


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

BUGZLIFE 1 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr

I guess its about time I posted mine!


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

My 2012 Turbo Beetle by vwbugzlife, on Flickr


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Very Nice!! ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanx Front! I have gone insane buying exterior and performance parts but Im afraid to have them installed til the warranty is up. I had to be a little different so I went a little farther than the APR intake system...tell ya more later!


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Seriously guys, this thread should never end up on page 4 or 5 or where ever it was. Here is my contribution with my only mod so far...tint.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow! I really didn't like the blue until I saw these pics. Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Blue and that tint look great.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Awesome. Love the blue and tint. Great combo. :thumbup: What % tint is that?


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Anthony_A said:


> Awesome. Love the blue and tint. Great combo. :thumbup: What % tint is that?


20% on all the windows...35% on the windshield. Without the Xenons, it would probably be semi difficult to see on a road without street lights.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> 20% on all the windows...35% on the windshield. Without the Xenons, it would probably be semi difficult to see on a road without street lights.


I wish we could get away with tinting the windshield around here but they even check my front tints when I get pulled over. Sucks.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Gawd the orange side markers are hideous....anyone have any experience with these?

http://www.esetuning.com/category-s/12307.htm


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> Gawd the orange side markers are hideous....anyone have any experience with these?
> 
> http://www.esetuning.com/category-s/12307.htm


Haven't tried those, but I just purchased the aerosol paint directly from the dealership and painted mine to match the car. Much better


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> Seriously guys, this thread should never end up on page 4 or 5 or where ever it was. Here is my contribution with my only mod so far...tint.




Sweet pics! The ride looks great!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Have to add a few photos. (Got to post hem some where first I guess.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Ehhhhhh. Photos are a no go... I can't see them...


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

One more try from the iPad.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Very nice !!!


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

just got 12 turbo beetle. Better pics latter.


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

2013 turbo beetle


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

MnATL said:


> 2013 turbo beetle


Looking good.. Congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

MnATL said:


> 2013 turbo beetle


The white looks great. We should hit up caffeine and octane on the 1st sunday of the month. Are you familiar?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

MnATL said:


> 2013 turbo beetle


If I were going to 'all out' and get a loaded Beetle, I'd totally want the same color combo. White exterior with the red/black seats is hot! :thumbup:


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

stainlineho said:


> The white looks great. We should hit up caffeine and octane on the 1st sunday of the month. Are you familiar?


Yes let's do it. I haven't been in a while.


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

MnATL said:


> Yes let's do it. I haven't been in a while.


would love to have some 21st beetles there other than myself


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Skimmy290 said:


> would love to have some 21st beetles there other than myself


It's next Sunday right? Ill be there if so.


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

yep
march 3rd
ive been trying to get a vw group to park together

last time we met at the china bistro in the shopping plaza
might try the mamba jamba this time 
i'll let you know


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> If I were going to 'all out' and get a loaded Beetle, I'd totally want the same color combo. White exterior with the red/black seats is hot! :thumbup:


yup, easily the best looking combination on any TB


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)




----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)




----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks real great!



jwcardy said:


> May I join?


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Real fond of this color!



VWNDAHS said:


>


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Sweet rides!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Very cool pics guys. I totally need to get on the ball with some pics... The weather in the North East hasn't been that great so keeping the car clean has been tricky.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


>


Your TB looks fantastic man. Is that a GTI steering wheel in yours?


----------



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

NickSarazen said:


> Your TB looks fantastic man. Is that a GTI steering wheel in yours?


GLI steering wheel, first to swap it i believe (or any OEM for stocker), took a chance on one from an MkVI with the same config (multi+dsg) and the harnesses thankfully match up! Thank God for platform sharing and soon MQB .

One more pic from this weekend's pie drive:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> GLI steering wheel, first to swap it i believe (or any OEM for stocker), took a chance on one from an MkVI with the same config (multi+dsg) and the harnesses thankfully match up! Thank God for platform sharing and soon MQB .
> 
> One more pic from this weekend's pie drive:


That's so awesome, I'm seriously thinking of doing the same...the airbag definitely functions exactly the way it should with the replacement steering wheel, right? That would be my only concern!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Yes, no fault codes and checked vagcom, all is well, that's the rub, finding a wheel with bag, separate they're about $400/$600 respectively aftermarket, or $700/$700 oem.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> Yes, no fault codes and checked vagcom, all is well, that's the rub, finding a wheel with bag, separate they're about $400/$600 respectively aftermarket, or $700/$700 oem.


That's awesome. Where did you find yours? OEM or aftermarket?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

NickSarazen said:


> That's awesome. Where did you find yours? OEM or aftermarket?


eeep i mean third party not aftermarket, found it on ebay actually


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> eeep i mean third party not aftermarket, found it on ebay actually


Ahh, perfect! I doubt it would, but if I bought a steering wheel with DSG paddles, would they work on my TB that doesn't have paddles?


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Was there any additional coding you needed to do, or any extra wiring?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NickSarazen said:


> Ahh, perfect! I doubt it would, but if I bought a steering wheel with DSG paddles, would they work on my TB that doesn't have paddles?


If you have a dsg they should work but you'll need vag com to code something from what I hear.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool car, Cool plate


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> If you have a dsg they should work but you'll need vag com to code something from what I hear.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Doesn't sound bad at all. Same for swapping out the steering wheels if my original didn't have any of the multimedia buttons to start?


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

IMG_0426 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr 

2012 Turbo Beetle with a 1967 Single Cab


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

NickSarazen said:


> Was there any additional coding you needed to do, or any extra wiring?


 nope, that was the amazing part, took about 3 minutes, plugged in two harnesses and done, then again it was a like for like swap. best improvement to date, could not stand the stock wheel or the fact that even the beetle r has the stock wheel :/


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

BugzLife said:


> IMG_0426 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr
> 
> 2012 Turbo Beetle with a 1967 Single Cab


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Just lowered:


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> nope, that was the amazing part, took about 3 minutes, plugged in two harnesses and done, then again it was a like for like swap. best improvement to date, could not stand the stock wheel or the fact that even the beetle r has the stock wheel :/


 I totally hear you, I was in the showroom of my dealer yesterday and I sat in a GTI...damn that wheel kicks the Beetle wheel's ass hahaha. I want it all the more now...did you have to buy different harnesses for it?


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

stainlineho said:


> Just lowered:


 Looks awesome!


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> Just lowered:


 using springs only or another set up? looks stellar


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Great stance, nice job:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

jervert said:


> using springs only or another set up? looks stellar


 H&R SS springs...I think it is sitting a tad low in the rear in that pic due to the ground. I need to get some new pics once it settles and I put the spacers on. Thanks!!


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> Just lowered:


 Springs really do make a world of difference in the way the Beetle looks. :thumbup: Hard to tell from the pic. Are you running any spacers yet? I'm running 20mm H&Rs in the rear and 10mm in the front. 

To be honest I think 18mm in the rear is enough, and the front needs 15mm. I just can't bring myself to spend the money for 5 more mm. 

If I had a nickle for every time I have heard that...


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Springs really do make a world of difference in the way the Beetle looks. :thumbup: Hard to tell from the pic. Are you running any spacers yet? I'm running 20mm H&Rs in the rear and 10mm in the front.
> 
> To be honest I think 18mm in the rear is enough, and the front needs 15mm. I just can't bring myself to spend the money for 5 more mm.
> 
> If I had a nickle for every time I have heard that...


 Thanks for the input. Do you have any pics of your car with the spacers? I'm probably going to do 15mm and 20mm. What are your reasons for suggesting 18mm in the rear?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Mine:


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> Just lowered:


 



*Sweet!!!!*:thumbup:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

'Preciate it fellas.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok, so I had to add a little humor to this here forum! My 4 year old nephew loves CARS so when I saw this online I thought it would be fun to show off the new car with some CARS eyes.. It was a huge hit. He had a smile from ear to ear! He love the sunshade so much I had to give it to my sister..


----------



## Bigbadcj (Mar 5, 2012)

Just getting gas.....


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

vdubjettaman said:


> Mine:


 I just join the site and stole this pic from a member, mine is a 2012 silver as in this pic, I want to drop her she needs a better stance , lots of good looking TB here, looking forward to interact with you guys


----------



## Prturb'd (Feb 4, 2013)

*Wallie*

My bundle of joy. '12 base Reef Blue Turbo with HID's and gauge pod. Sitting on 18'' Bathurst wheels.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Prturb'd said:


> My bundle of joy. '12 base Reef Blue Turbo with HID's and gauge pod. Sitting on 18'' Bathurst wheels.


 sweet man.. looks great!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Prturb'd said:


> Sitting on 18'' Bathurst wheels.


 Are those also the stock 225/40 tires from a GLI? They look smaller than our stock 18" 235/45's 

I like the wheels better than Twisters tho-


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Bigbadcj said:


> Just getting gas.....


 Am I the only one that realized he's at the airport getting gas?


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Mine before it gets lowered


----------



## widecamels (May 26, 2011)

jwcardy said:


>


wow.....:thumbup:


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Fairly recent pic of my ride:


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Another pic.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Front Runner said:


> Fairly recent pic of my ride:


LOVE your TB man. Out of all the ones I've seen with the stripes, yours easily pulls it off the best. Looks fantastic!


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

NickSarazen said:


> LOVE your TB man. Out of all the ones I've seen with the stripes, yours easily pulls it off the best. Looks fantastic!


Thanks Nick!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

NickSarazen said:


> LOVE your TB man. Out of all the ones I've seen with the stripes, yours easily pulls it off the best. Looks fantastic!


I agree, the stripes really add sumthin' to the Launch


----------



## KPSII (May 19, 2005)

*Happy Birthday to.... ME!!!*










I've had it for about 4wks now - the Touareg need some _proper_ company...

To date - I've tinted the windows anf added splashguards... Looking to auto up/down the windows, but need guidanc w/the VCSD code - HELP


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Went to the Lamborghini meet at TX2k13 and scored a photo shoot for the beetle.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> Went to the Lamborghini meet at TX2k13 and scored a photo shoot for the beetle.


Looks great!

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> Went to the Lamborghini meet at TX2k13 and scored a photo shoot for the beetle.


Thats a sweet shot! :thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmm! He must have sneaked in after showing them he had 'Lambo Doors' on the car 
and thereby got them to think it was a 'Concept Lambo'.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

jwcardy said:


> Went to the Lamborghini meet at TX2k13 and scored a photo shoot for the beetle.



Sweet shot man! any others from the shoot?


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Hmmm! He must have sneaked in after showing them he had 'Lambo Doors' on the car
> and thereby got them to think it was a 'Concept Lambo'.


Hahah one of my best friends owns 1320video.com and makes the DVD/blurays for tx2k. I get special privileges by association. Proper Garage was there shooting underground racings new twin turbo aventador. He saw that beetle before online and said he just had to snag a couple pics


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

jwcardy said:


> Went to the Lamborghini meet at TX2k13 and scored a photo shoot for the beetle.


Awesome! :thumbup::thumbup::wave:


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Here is my silver 2012 TB 6spd the day I took her to home to her new MASTER


----------



## BAN12 (Mar 26, 2013)

My 12


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

*Sweet rides!!!!!* :thumbup:


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

BAN12 said:


> My 12


TB porn


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

BAN12 said:


> My 12


awesome! I like the red on the rims.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Very cool Ban12, let see some more from different angles, what is the interior Black or combo, nice.


----------



## Prturb'd (Feb 4, 2013)

vdubjettaman said:


> Are those also the stock 225/40 tires from a GLI? They look smaller than our stock 18" 235/45's
> 
> I like the wheels better than Twisters tho-


Yep, they're right off of a GLi. During intake, an associate at the dealership got a clear to swap his rims and rubber on his GLi with this' OE Tornados before it went out to the Used lot... I can fit my whole fist between the wheel and fender. :thumbdown: But whatever, gives me a reason to upgrade.  Was looking at 19''-20'' S-Line reps in black, still debating on finish though. I'm not a fan of Twisters, and prefer these anyway.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Anthony_A said:


> awesome! I like the red on the rims.


That indeed was a nice touch


----------



## BAN12 (Mar 26, 2013)

Carbon Steel said:


> Very cool Ban12, let see some more from different angles, what is the interior Black or combo, nice.


Thanks Carbon, the interior is just black cloth. The car was traded in at our store and it was the first TB I've seen, so I pounced on it. Only bad thing is it's just a base TB, so in a couple months I'm going to trade it in on a fully loaded one and that will be my tinker toy. I've done all that I'm going to do to this one, graphics, blue LED interior lights, pinstriped wheels, tint, and cut the resonator out of the exhaust. 


I had my guy at A1A Signwave, down here in Florida, add the graphics. Told him I wanted the turbo graphic, but he said it needed more. So I gave him the keys and told him to surprise me. He wrapped the spoiler and mirrors in carbon fiber w/ a red pinstripe. I like the results.















































Before the graphics.


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Here is a first look at my 2012 TB! 
:wave:ic: More to followopcorn:


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Springs really do make a world of difference in the way the Beetle looks. :thumbup: Hard to tell from the pic. Are you running any spacers yet? I'm running 20mm H&Rs in the rear and 10mm in the front.
> 
> To be honest I think 18mm in the rear is enough, and the front needs 15mm. I just can't bring myself to spend the money for 5 more mm.
> 
> If I had a nickle for every time I have heard that...





stainlineho said:


> Thanks for the input. Do you have any pics of your car with the spacers? I'm probably going to do 15mm and 20mm. What are your reasons for suggesting 18mm in the rear?



Do you have any pics you could share? opcorn: Thank you in advance!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Grimey-1 said:


> Here is a first llok at my 2012 TB!
> :wave:ic: More to followopcorn:


betcha going to have some jealous neighbors!


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Chrisho said:


> betcha going to have some jealous neighbors!


Haha...They asked what happend to my Jetta...LOL!


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Finally! A chance to get out and take some photos! 

Click here for some others I took Thursday afternoon


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Anthony_A said:


> Finally! A chance to get out and take some photos!
> 
> Click here for some others I took Thursday afternoon


Nice pics...I love the black, I should've picked up a black one too: banghead:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

very nice use of shallow dof, i've been trying to play a bit with it too . 2.8 or better?


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

VWNDAHS said:


> very nice use of shallow dof, i've been trying to play a bit with it too . 2.8 or better?


Thanks! Very nice as well. I was down in 1.8 and 1.2. 

85mm 1.8 and 50mm 1.2


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice car Ban, too bad it doesn't have all the bells that you want it has some nice custom features, the carbon spoiler and great looking mirrors.


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm a new forum member and a new Beetle owner from Australia.

Our Beetle models are slightly different from yours, so I hope I'm putting this in the right thread.

This is my twin charged (super charged and turbo charged) Beetle, Bellatrix:




























I took delivery on Tuesday and can't be happier! Nothing done to her yet except driving but plans include:
Rims
Tint
Lowered
Cold air intake
Exhaust
Engine power chip

There is such a wait over here for Beetles, let alone Beetles with any extras that I decided on a base model manual that was ready to roll off the lot. If I ordered one with the sport package I would have had to wait till the end of the year (maybe even early next year). So I decided that the gauges on the dash weren't really needed, and I didn't like the wheels in the sport package anyway.

And here is a couple of pics with my 1974 Beetle just for fun:


----------



## BAN12 (Mar 26, 2013)

Isola said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a new forum member and a new Beetle owner from Australia.
> 
> ...


Welcome Isola, great looking Beetle! I'm actually a fan of those wheels, are they 17's or 18's? And is it standard that the cars there come with parking sensors?


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice Beetle! Twin-charged huh? I'd like to see a pic of that engine bay!

Welcome!


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

factory base model beetle that is twin charged( super charger and turbo charger)... I doubt it...
is that what the salesman told you?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> factory base model beetle that is twin charged( super charger and turbo charger)... I doubt it...
> is that what the salesman told you?


 If he's in Europe they might, they do for the gti. I can't tell from my phone where he's from lol

Edit I doubt it's base model though

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

We only have one version here in Australia.

118kw twin charged - ONLY ENGINE OPTION IN THE COUNTRY (base model and optioned out model).
Front and rear park assist standard
17 inch rims standard - 18s in sport pack
6 stacker touch screen usb bluetooth aux input radio standard (gps in gps pack)
Spoiler standard
Wing mirror heaters standard

Check the Volkswagen Australia webpabe if you doubt me. But it's in my driveway, so I'm pretty sure on the specs, Cjwcardy ;

Btw:

Silent lock/unlock 
Able to turn auto window up/down auto function on/off with vag com or anything. Just done via the window switch.
Windows open/close with key fob

Are all standard Australian features too. I am not right up on what you guys do/don't get, but have heard some people complain abiut needing to program that stuff.

Thanks for the welcome everyone  I shall get an engine bay pic for you when the sun is back up


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Australia, not Europe, I should have known that.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> If he's in Europe they might, they do for the gti. I can't tell from my phone where he's from lol
> 
> Edit I doubt it's base model though
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


learn something new everyday...just doesnt make sense...but a lot of things dont anymore


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.greencarcongress.com/2005/08/inside_vws_new_.html

well i had to do some looking for myself...like i said..........doesnt make sense. but its cool and i like. 
sorry i doubted you mate


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Just one in this thread to whore myself a little more lol


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Anthony_A said:


> Thanks! Very nice as well. I was down in 1.8 and 1.2.
> 
> 85mm 1.8 and 50mm 1.2


lol thought so. took me forever to realize all those magazine photos you see are 85mm or 200mm's at 2.8-1.8. shot mine with a 18-55 2.8-4.0 so I needed the 55 to get the kind of dof i wanted without being too close (2.8). Cannot wait to get a 200


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Just one in this thread to whore myself a little more lol


Looks good when clean!


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome Isola, hard to beat a shiny black car, looks great. Hey I spent a week in Manly back in 69 on R and R from Nam, a warm welcoming community downunder.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Looking good Doc


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

jwcardy said:


> http://www.greencarcongress.com/2005/08/inside_vws_new_.html
> 
> well i had to do some looking for myself...like i said..........doesnt make sense. but its cool and i like.
> sorry i doubted you mate


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

VWNDAHS said:


> lol thought so. took me forever to realize all those magazine photos you see are 85mm or 200mm's at 2.8-1.8. shot mine with a 18-55 2.8-4.0 so I needed the 55 to get the kind of dof i wanted without being too close (2.8). Cannot wait to get a 200


Cool. Ya. The 70-200 2.8 is a great lens. I am starting to favor fixed focal length lenses more and more for their shallow depth of field though. I am professional photographer as a side business so I have an arsenal of lenses to choose from. My go-to lens is definitely the 50mm 1.2 and the 85mm 1.8. Followed by the 70-200 2.8. Wish I had the money for the 85 1.2. =)


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Anthony_A said:


> Cool. Ya. The 70-200 2.8 is a great lens. I am starting to favor fixed focal length lenses more and more for their shallow depth of field though. I am professional photographer as a side business so I have an arsenal of lenses to choose from. My go-to lens is definitely the 50mm 1.2 and the 85mm 1.8. Followed by the 70-200 2.8. Wish I had the money for the 85 1.2. =)


thanks for all the info . i moved from nikkor (i'm assuming you're canon) to fuji a while ago and the X lenses are few and far between - yet completely metal and delightful


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

BAN12 said:


> Welcome Isola, great looking Beetle! I'm actually a fan of those wheels, are they 17's or 18's? And is it standard that the cars there come with parking sensors?


Just in case you missed it above. They are 17s and the sensors front and rear are standard (no camera though)



stainlineho said:


> Nice Beetle! Twin-charged huh? I'd like to see a pic of that engine bay!
> 
> Welcome!


Here's a quick snap. Let me know if there is something else you want to see 










And again, thanks for the welcome!


----------



## bren737 (Apr 2, 2013)

Greetings,

New to the forum, but not to VWs... Figured after 46 years, it was time to add another Beetle to the family...


















Sneaking up on my son's Golf...



























Not my skid marks....


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Awesome set of beetles bren!

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## bren737 (Apr 2, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Awesome set of beetles bren!
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Thanks... My dad bought the '67 new, I've had it since high school (awhile). Now my son and daughter argue over who get's it next, though I'm not quite done with it! Both Bugs are a blast to drive, given their own personalities...


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now that I just signed up Flickr, let's see if I can manage to post a picture correctly...










Just put some CEC C882 20"x8.5". 37et. Nitto Motivo 245/35/20 tires


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Guess not...


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

bren737 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> New to the forum, but not to VWs... Figured after 46 years, it was time to add another Beetle to the family...


Very cool! Love the old and new photo...


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Love the Turbo Beetle in red...doesn't seem to be a very common color, but it looks fantastic! Great Beetles, that '67 looks mint!


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

bren737 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> New to the forum, but not to VWs... Figured after 46 years, it was time to add another Beetle to the family...
> 
> ...


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Its always nice to to see people who can appreciate where we came from! Totally love the back runner on that bright red! 2 beautiful Beetles...welcome to the house that Beetle built! :thumbup:


----------



## bren737 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks, all...

Yes, funny to think that with 10 & 13 mm wrenches and a couple of screw drivers you can pretty much take the entire '67 apart and rebuild her... and then I pop the hood of the '13 and am thankful I've got the extended service program so I won't even have to change the oil! Totally different, but the lineage is unmistakeable. That's what make's them both so much fun. 

Funny, too, that I went out and bought a radar detector for the new one.... certainly no need for the that in the '67!

Of the two, though, it's the old girl that draws more comments and attention... she's a sweety!


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

About to go on coils, but here are some current pics:


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> About to go on coils, but here are some current pics:


Definitely not bad, and different than everything else! Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

vdub10golf said:


> About to go on coils, but here are some current pics:


What is the offset on those wheels?


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Great pics all. :thumbup:


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

http://[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8629898350/]







[/url] Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr

Edit: so after I bothered to read the help post I figured out how to post pics... More to come!


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

OTAMYWY said:


>


saw it on facebook! welcome to the bagged beetle crew
-WES


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

jwcardy said:


> saw it on facebook! welcome to the bagged beetle crew
> -WES


Thank you!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

That is one shiny A$$ Car, very nice.:beer:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

02SilverSport said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Great looking ride, Ed. Enjoyed meeting you.:beer:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> That is one shiny A$$ Car, very nice.:beer:


Thanks! Its harder to maintain because it stays outside all the time but Im anal so I usually spend about 2 hours each weekend cleaning it up


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Great looking ride, Ed. Enjoyed meeting you.:beer:












And I too - you! 🍻🍺🍺
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Gave my car a bath today. Got to get some of the CA dusters. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

*New Beetle owner*





































Was at the dealer and signed this baby yesterday. It belonge to the dealership owner and got some goodies like custom made leather seats. 18" SAS pintone wheels. Abt front and rear carbon and spoiler bits. Its missing the guages on the dashboard which are being installed now and and the RNS 510 also getting installed right now. Wish it had the keyless access system and fender sound but seems to complicated to install. 

Anways say hello to Herbie from Denmark


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

jzv said:


> Was at the dealer and signed this baby yesterday. It belonge to the dealership owner and got some goodies like custom made leather seats. 18" SAS pintone wheels. Abt front and rear carbon and spoiler bits. Its missing the guages on the dashboard which are being installed now and and the RNS 510 also getting installed right now. Wish it had the keyless access system and fender sound but seems to complicated to install.
> 
> Anways say hello to Herbie from Denmark


 Nice...Congrats! :wave:


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

jzv said:


> Was at the dealer and signed this baby yesterday. It belonge to the dealership owner and got some goodies like custom made leather seats. 18" SAS pintone wheels. Abt front and rear carbon and spoiler bits. Its missing the guages on the dashboard which are being installed now and and the RNS 510 also getting installed right now. Wish it had the keyless access system and fender sound but seems to complicated to install.
> 
> Anways say hello to Herbie from Denmark


 i had to stay away from a white Beetle because I knew I would put the good old 53 on it  

Awesome looking


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

Chrisho said:


> i had to stay away from a white Beetle because I knew I would put the good old 53 on it
> 
> Awesome looking


 Hah i fell in love with this instantly mostly because of the colors, the rims just really sealed the deal for me


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

jzv said:


> Was at the dealer and signed this baby yesterday. It belonge to the dealership owner and got some goodies like custom made leather seats. 18" SAS pintone wheels. Abt front and rear carbon and spoiler bits. Its missing the guages on the dashboard which are being installed now and and the RNS 510 also getting installed right now. Wish it had the keyless access system and fender sound but seems to complicated to install.
> 
> Anways say hello to Herbie from Denmark


 Somebody did an outstanding job with the Herbie concept...absolutely perfect! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Where did they buy the ABT front lip from? Anyone know? I want!


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Where did they buy the ABT front lip from? Anyone know? I want!


 There is a abt site dedicated to the beetle, I'm pretty sure the dealer said he got it from them. 

http://www.abt-sportsline.de/en/vw-tuning/beetle/beetle-from-0711/equipment/aerodynamics/


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jzv said:


> There is a abt site dedicated to the beetle, I'm pretty sure the dealer said he got it from them.
> 
> http://www.abt-sportsline.de/en/vw-tuning/beetle/beetle-from-0711/equipment/aerodynamics/


 Thanks, putting in the request now, apparently you put that in there and they send it to one of the US suppliers. I have a feeling they are going to want more than I'm going to want to pay though lol


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

The tinted taillights look good on that Herbie. Im not really a fan of the ABT eyelids


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

I was under the impression that you couldn't fit the sport gauges after purchase? VW were saying if it's not in there from factory it never will be because the option codes in the VIN don't match it, so the dealer can't program it. Has this changed?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Isola said:


> I was under the impression that you couldn't fit the sport gauges after purchase? VW were saying if it's not in there from factory it never will be because the option codes in the VIN don't match it, so the dealer can't program it. Has this changed?


 I hope that isn't right, I want the gauges eventually in mine


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I wish someone would come out with a replacement set with an actual boost gauge


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Thanks, putting in the request now, apparently you put that in there and they send it to one of the US suppliers. I have a feeling they are going to want more than I'm going to want to pay though lol


 I didn't bother to check on the front spoiler but the rear spoiler and exhaust tips were over $1500!! Justin Gill Motorsports is the only authorized US importer. I would imagine the front spoiler is every bit of $850++ And it only comes in primer I believe so you have additional $$ for paint 

Looks really sharp though! Its the best looking '12+ beetle herbie I've seen for sure! Really like the wheels too


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

Isola 

About the gauges, the dealer checked it for me and at first thought it couldnt be done. Then looked into it closely and another dealer had already done it it was about 600-700$ in materials and about 10 man hours to do it. 

Drtechy 

Cool i read your whole build thread your beetle is definatly one of the meanest here. Its going to be even cooler with the fron lip. 

Chris659 

Thanks man!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

I do like those ABT sport wheels. Not sure if I want to take the TDI to 18s though


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jzv said:


> Drtechy
> 
> Cool i read your whole build thread your beetle is definatly one of the meanest here. Its going to be even cooler with the fron lip.
> 
> ...


 Thanks man, yea if that front lip is as expensive as peolle are saying I won't be buying it lol, trying to save up for a big turbo.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Where did they buy the ABT front lip from? Anyone know? I want!


 I got all my ABT stuff from Justin Gill Motorsports. He is supposedly 1 of only 2 suppliers in all of North America. He sent me a price list for everything that ABT offered for the Beetle. The front spoiler is $550 unpainted....plus shipping of course! :beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BugzLife said:


> I got all my ABT stuff from Justin Gill Motorsports. He is supposedly 1 of only 2 suppliers in all of North America. He sent me a price list for everything that ABT offered for the Beetle. The front spoiler is $550 unpainted....plus shipping of course! :beer:


 Yea I got the response from him today, at that price they can go...ya know what


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Just got mine on.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Yea I got the response from him today, at that price they can go...ya know what


 U got that right...if you will notice, Im not sportin one either!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BugzLife said:


> U got that right...if you will notice, Im not sportin one either!


 Its just ridiculous, I can get 2 GTI front lips or 2 bumper skins at that price. Why would I pay that much for just one lip? I mean it looks good, but not $550 plus shipping, unpainted good


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Its just ridiculous, I can get 2 GTI front lips or 2 bumper skins at that price. Why would I pay that much for just one lip? I mean it looks good, but not $550 plus shipping, unpainted good


 Speakin' of bumper skins, I was on VW.com a couple days ago just messin' around and decided to "build a Beetle" on their site. I dont know if its an option now or if its for the 2014, but the stock bumper on the Beetle they showed was a version of the "R" bumper that everyone was so crazy for.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

OTAMYWY said:


> Just got mine on.


 Looks pretty good.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BugzLife said:


> Speakin' of bumper skins, I was on VW.com a couple days ago just messin' around and decided to "build a Beetle" on their site. I dont know if its an option now or if its for the 2014, but the stock bumper on the Beetle they showed was a version of the "R" bumper that everyone was so crazy for.


 Yea thats the new stock turbo bumper


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

BugzLife said:


> Speakin' of bumper skins, I was on VW.com a couple days ago just messin' around and decided to "build a Beetle" on their site. I dont know if its an option now or if its for the 2014, but the stock bumper on the Beetle they showed was a version of the "R" bumper that everyone was so crazy for.


 That's the new turbo bumper '14


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Yea thats the new stock turbo bumper


 Well crap.....I guess Ill have to have one of those


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BugzLife said:


> Well crap.....I guess Ill have to have one of those


 Lol at least it'll be cheaper than the ABT lip lmao


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Lol at least it'll be cheaper than the ABT lip lmao


 Cmon man that lip is cheap compared to how much i actually payed for my beetle. 67.000$ haha because of our local taxes here in denmark, its even a year old and used! :banghead::screwy:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

OTAMYWY said:


> Just got mine on.


 That looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

drtechy said:


> I wish someone would come out with a replacement set with an actual boost gauge


 x2, I still think VW should offer them to us for a discount. I think they gave us a $150 credit for a $7-800 part right?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

jzv said:


> Cmon man that lip is cheap compared to how much i actually payed for my beetle. 67.000$ haha because of our local taxes here in denmark, its even a year old and used! :banghead::screwy:


 I'm assuming you don't mean $67k US dollars... it better have a **** ton of other things done to it than the Abt kit and wheels or the monetary exchange rate is way different in Denmark! I couldn't see anyone ever spending that much on a Beetle unless it's an AWD Stage III+ converted car. Especially since its a year old and used as you put it :screwy:


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> I'm assuming you don't mean $67k US dollars... it better have a **** ton of other things done to it than the Abt kit and wheels or the monetary exchange rate is way different in Denmark! I couldn't see anyone ever spending that much on a Beetle unless it's an AWD Stage III+ converted car. Especially since its a year old and used as you put it :screwy:


 I actually do mean 67k US its just the way it is over here we have 180% tax on all vheicles. :screwy:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jzv said:


> I actually do mean 67k US its just the way it is over here we have 180% tax on all vheicles. :screwy:


 Holy crap, yea at that price I would think the lip is reasonable too. Dam


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow that's insane! So how do the taxes on other purchases work? Or do they also take taxes out of your income like here in the US? 

I know the exchange rate has some to do with it too


----------



## Fuba1 (Mar 3, 2013)

*BT with a motorcycle trailer*

Installed a Hidden-Hitch, Taking undressed BMW K1200RS to service shop. Miami to Ft. Myers.


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> Wow that's insane! So how do the taxes on other purchases work? Or do they also take taxes out of your income like here in the US?
> 
> I know the exchange rate has some to do with it too


 They take about 40% of my income before i get payed ever month, its mostly just cars/motorcycles that are insane rest is just 25% tax.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

How cool is that!!! :thumbup: 

 
IMG_0511 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Very cool, BugzLife


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

cant see it in the pic but we pulled of the turbo badge and we are now rocking the KAFER badge...uuunnngggg


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Some pics from Worthersee in Austria:


















Gray GSR:


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Some pics from Worthersee in Austria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

If I had that grey, I'd have to do this, sweet.

Those are the same stock wheels we have, 19's i really like them on this one and ours, actually all of them.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

jwcardy said:


> cant see it in the pic but we pulled of the turbo badge and we are now rocking the KAFER badge...uuunnngggg


Those red retro wheels look awesome with the grey paint. The white wall tires really complete the look. Very nice. First time, I've seen those wheels and wanted them.

But doesn't that camber eventually mess up your suspension? I don't get that, or the rat rod look. Why make you car look like you've had a suspension failure, or that it's old & rusty?

Kids.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Galpinized 2012 beetle*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Love your door panels and interior Knewbug!!!

Can you take some close ups of the door panels? I see you put red stitching but did you add leather or vinyl to them? Also what did you do to make the entire insert red? 

I have the red/ black interior and have been wanting to do red stitching in the shift boot and doors

Looks really nice!

** edit now I see this is the GAS beetle... Anyone have pictures of the custom headliner they did? Can't find any online so far


----------



## jerryn (May 12, 2013)

*Here's my 2012 2.0 TSI*









Next month Corbonio Air Intake!


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Those red retro wheels look awesome with the grey paint. The white wall tires really complete the look. Very nice. First time, I've seen those wheels and wanted them.
> 
> But doesn't that camber eventually mess up your suspension? I don't get that, or the rat rod look. Why make you car look like you've had a suspension failure, or that it's old & rusty?
> 
> Kids.


The camber is just part of the retro theme that we are going with. Have you ever seen any slammed old school beetles before? They generally have massive amounts of negative camber. The car is on air ride, so its not messing up the suspension. There are tons of different styles in the car community. I appreciate any car that has been individualized. Its not yours unless you make it your own. The look we have chosen isnt for everyone. Glad you like the red wheels though. They are the heritage wheels that were on the 2.5 liter non turbo.

Not a kid either...31, work full time, own my own house, several cars and married...


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

jerryn said:


> Next month Corbonio Air Intake!


the reef blue looks sweet!


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Graphics are done. Now for a little exhaust work.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Finally got around to giving it a nice wash and wax


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

jwcardy said:


> The camber is just part of the retro theme that we are going with. Have you ever seen any slammed old school beetles before? They generally have massive amounts of negative camber. The car is on air ride, so its not messing up the suspension. There are tons of different styles in the car community. I appreciate any car that has been individualized. Its not yours unless you make it your own. The look we have chosen isnt for everyone. Glad you like the red wheels though. They are the heritage wheels that were on the 2.5 liter non turbo.
> 
> Not a kid either...31, work full time, own my own house, several cars and married...


The kids part was just a joke. Though 31 is still a kid to me 

I too, appreciate any car that's been individualized, even if not to my tastes. But I like what I like. Just my opinion. The tuck on the front is really nice. I guess, if it were me, I'd tuck the back the same way. If I was going to bag it.

As to that, doesn't that level of camber, as well as riding low even on air, cause some extra strain on the rest of the suspension? 

Anyway, I'm reconsidering whether I like those wheels on the turbo beetle. Before seeing yours, it was a definite no.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

02SilverSport said:


> Graphics are done. Now for a little exhaust work.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Rallye stripes. Nice.:thumbup:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

02SilverSport said:


> Graphics are done. Now for a little exhaust work.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Check with your dealer first, if you have warranty concerns. The way I understand it, as far as TD1 flags go:

Software is identified in the background during some diagnostic work...so it's automated. Meaning that any tune gets automatically reported, and you flagged in national database as having a tuned car. Your warranty cannot be outright voided, but expect challenges from VWoA on any engine or drivetrain related warranty claims.

Hardware modifications are supposed to be noted and manually entered by the tech/service adviser. So if they see it, they're supposed to note it, resulting in the same sort of warranty claim challenges to anything related to the mod.

BS, I know, but VW/Audi is really cracking the whip on this. It's a concern for any cars still under factory warranty.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

All ready for SOWO!


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> All ready for SOWO!


Thats a sweet color on that Beetle! I would love to find a roof rack like that...any info? :beer:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Really cool color choice! Honestly it's taken a minute for me to warm up to the mods you've done but theyve really grown on me! 

Is that paint or a wrap?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> All ready for SOWO!


You sexy beast


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Love the color on the car! Just not big on the red wheels with that color though. I'd be going for an ivory colored wheel so it was a similar color scheme to an old fender strat!


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> All ready for SOWO!


Wow!! :what: :thumbup:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

drtechy said:


> You sexy beast


Second time I've seen these red wheels look awesome on a ride. I'm not a huge camber fan, but that car looks great.

Wish I was going to SoWo to see it in person. Have fun!:beer::beer:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Second time I've seen these red wheels look awesome on a ride. I'm not a huge camber fan, but that car looks great.
> 
> Wish I was going to SoWo to see it in person. Have fun!:beer::beer:


Actually, 2nd time on a bug. Also saw them look great on a white Mk6 GTI up at Keffer.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

KNEWBUG said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Wow


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

KNEWBUG said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/












That's a lot of work! Holy crap! Is it yours? My opinion it needs to be a bit lower... not on the ground, but more than the Neuspeed drops it.

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Actually, 2nd time on a bug. Also saw them look great on a white Mk6 GTI up at Keffer.


I wouldn't be surprised if you mean the same bug, he's changed the look of it a couple of times now.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

inspiration?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

jwcardy said:


> All ready for SOWO!


Love it. Props for being different and doing your own thing :beer::beer:


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> All ready for SOWO!


Very nice color there, is that dip or truly painted? I might have gone day glo orange wheels with it however.... but that turquoise / sea foam / whatevah is just sweet.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> Very nice color there, is that dip or truly painted? I might have gone day glo orange wheels with it however.... but that turquoise / sea foam / whatevah is just sweet.


Almost like the old Gulf race car paint schemes?


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Great color jwcardy but I think it needs different colored wheels now. The red looked great with the silver.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Beautiful.....:thumbup:


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Almost like the old Gulf race car paint schemes?


Pretty much, I guess ever since it was the combo I saw first it will always appeal


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

jwcardy said:


> All ready for SOWO!


That looks awesome. :beer:

Trying to figure out what we're going to do for a color on our Beetle Convertible project. That really turned out nice.

-jamie


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> That looks awesome. :beer:
> 
> Trying to figure out what we're going to do for a color on our* Beetle Convertible project*. That really turned out nice.
> 
> -jamie


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

jwcardy said:


> All ready for SOWO!


Very awesome color!


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Check with your dealer first, if you have warranty concerns. The way I understand it, as far as TD1 flags go:
> 
> Software is identified in the background during some diagnostic work...so it's automated. Meaning that any tune gets automatically reported, and you flagged in national database as having a tuned car. Your warranty cannot be outright voided, but expect challenges from VWoA on any engine or drivetrain related warranty claims.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Delaying the changes will keep the book keeper happy too!


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

02SilverSport said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Delaying the changes will keep the book keeper happy too!


Yeah. Sucks, though. There used to be that grey area where you could get a Stage 1, some springs, and an intake, and be fine. nothing was going to likely break, so you'd be fine. But now they are actively targeting tuners.

Shame. :bs:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

02SilverSport said:


> Graphics are done. Now for a little exhaust work.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


How much were the stripes?


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

*Phatty*

Waited 3 months for delivery on special order.....one of the first Turbos to arrive in Province!!!










Windows tinted!!!


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

PHATBUG! said:


> Waited 3 months for delivery on special order.....one of the first Turbos to arrive in Province!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet! Enjoying being unique! When the dealer was locating my black/titan turbo beetle 6/MT they told me there were only 4 in the system!


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the love on the color guys. It is a custom mixed teal plastidip. We mixed it ourselves and then through in a ton of seafoam flake!

Here are a couple shots from SOWO!

Landed in the Top 50. We also took "Best Stance". I know it had to be the old school beetle feel that won that for us because there were some very nicely stanced rides in the top50. The cool thing about SOWO is they dont do 1st, 2nd, 3rd etc etc...They just do Top 50 and then a couple of individual awards.


Scored one for the Beetle community! We were interviewed by Barry Meguiar for Speed Channels "Car Crazy".





And lastly a quick stop at the VW plant in Chatanooga TN


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

jwcardy said:


> Thanks for the love on the color guys. It is a custom mixed teal plastidip. We mixed it ourselves and then through in a ton of seafoam flake!
> 
> Here are a couple shots from SOWO!
> 
> ...



Very cool man. congrats. thanks for sharing!


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

@jwcardy 

Congrats man! That color is nice. How is cleaning the plasti dip, same as normal or do you have to be careful not to rub it off?


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Fudgey Memory said:


> How much were the stripes?


I got all for under $100 from promotorstripes on eBay. They are high quality 3m vinyl. Studied lots of YouTube installation videos and went for the installation myself. 

http://stores.ebay.com/ProMotorStripes

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Very cool, hard work pays off some time.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

ecs tuning said:


>


teaser?


----------



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

Cleaned my beetle up nicely today, since I just made a long move from SC to NY two days ago in the rain. And I learned I have no more tire wax.  Off to the parts store!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice, i like the variety of mods, stripes, other skin applications, adds another dimension to the beetle.


----------



## NecosBug (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice wheels and great stance. ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## NecosBug (May 10, 2013)

Carbon Steel said:


> Nice wheels and great stance. ^^^^^^^^^^^^


Thanks man, this is my track setup


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

A few pics from last weekend:




























hanging out with some of the most potent Turbos on the planet:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

VWNDAHS said:


> A few pics from last weekend:


Careful on that road course bro, we don't want you to blow your motor due to oil starvation...or do you have the $1300 "Oil Protection System"?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Roflmao!!! :laugh:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

stainlineho said:


> Careful on that road course bro, we don't want you to blow your motor due to oil starvation...or do you have the $1300 "Oil Protection System"?


lol, note to self, remind willow springs to remove 'raceway' and add 'road course' lmao


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice display.........:thumbup:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Latest pics of my TB


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking great^^^^


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Great stance, that is about as nice as it gets.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

stainlineho said:


> Latest pics of my TB


This is really the perfect height for these cars.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone. She is on 15/20mm spacers for the front/rear, respectively. Just had to get the chrome trim on the front bumper replaced under 12month/12k mile trim warranty. It didn't want to stay attached on one side.


----------



## NecosBug (May 10, 2013)

Added a few stickers for extra HP


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry for the whorage. Lol


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

GaryD87 said:


> Sorry for the whorage. Lol


Sweet Bug! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Never apologize for sexy beetle pics Gary! Looks great


----------



## NecosBug (May 10, 2013)

Changed it up a bit with some new wheels before Import Alliance in Kentucky.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ Nice ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## birrclan (Sep 13, 2009)

*wheel question*

anyone know what wheels are on the white beetle below. any fitment info would be appreciated.


----------



## birrclan (Sep 13, 2009)

*wheels*

sorry, in post 292.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Couple of shots from my feature on Neck Breakerz! (http://neckbreakerz.com/blog/2013/07/29/simply-different/) so happy with how they came out!



















Check out the feature for more!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice stance Doc, that first picture could be an audition for the next Terminator movie, or was it robo cop?

Anyway great rolling shot, stance nice.:beer:


----------



## NecosBug (May 10, 2013)

Got a new sticker, extra 5HP


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

NecosBug said:


> Got a new sticker, extra 5HP


Why not make the whole car a Hot Wheels Edition like the new Camaro? 

Post a pic of your trunk setup please


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

What I love about these large open area wheels is that getting deep inside to clean them is
a 'snap'. On my Golf R style wheels I just spray the cleaning solution in them, spritzing a 
bit in a circular direction within the wheels, and removal of the brake dust is 100%. If you
let that brake dust build up inside the wheels, it really hardens and makes removal a real
pain in the butt. My friend's BBM wheels drive him crazy since he has to poke into the small
openings without being able to get his hands in there and now he says he'll never buy wheels
with a multitude of small openings again. Also, I find that by using a mild plastic spray cleaner
on the wheels weekly, sometimes twice a week, not that much brake dust adheres to the wheels.
Would be great if someone came up with a solution spray that allows all brake dust to fly away,
off the inner wheels, like simple dust does on a nicely waxed car body.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Went off roadin' at the beach this past weekend.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

vdub10golf said:


> Went off roadin' at the beach this past weekend.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

NecosBug said:


> Got a new sticker, extra 5HP


Beautiful


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

GaryD87 said:


> Sorry for the whorage. Lol




I'm super into the Sheetz photo, love that place. Beetle is looking right Gary!


A few more recent shots after I had the bumper shaved. 


Kait by Maxxvr, on Flickr


Bug by Maxxvr, on Flickr


Beetle by kaitisland, on Flickr


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

:thumbup: looks soo much better without the amber! maybe i missed it but did u post a pic of your trunk setup?


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

vdubjettaman said:


> :thumbup: looks soo much better without the amber! maybe i missed it but did u post a pic of your trunk setup?


I haven't posted a shot, my first set up was two polished 3 gallon tanks with all the management hidden. I've since pulled them out and am in the process of redoing it for more of a hot rod style.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

cleaned up the bug.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

This was parked next to me at the Post Office this morning


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

vdubjettaman said:


> This was parked next to me at the Post Office this morning


Awww, they're both smiling.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Awww, they're both smiling.


Haha! I've never quite seen the similarities in person but they are definitely there.

I rolled the window down as I was leaving to say nice Beetle and he responded thanks- it only comes out on clear sky days. He asked what year mine was and his is a 1968. That's where the conversation stopped as I was already late for work and had to go. lol.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

not race car inspired like yalls...but still stg 2+


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

jwcardy said:


> not race car inspired like yalls...but still stg 2+


PFFFT! I'm stock.


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Hahah very cool! I have the same one 













NecosBug said:


> Got a new sticker, extra 5HP


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

@ two finger gap, trying to decide if I should go to 1...


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

VWNDAHS said:


> @ two finger gap, trying to decide if I should go to 1...


yes. do it. :thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

horrible istagram pics from H2Oi lol.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Finally Properly Stanced!


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

stainlineho said:


> Latest pics of my TB
> 
> 
> 
> symmetric height, perfect color. rocks!


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

*grammpa and grandson*










hey!


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

vdubjettaman said:


> horrible istagram pics from H2Oi lol.


How did we not run into each other all weekend?! I swear I was parked in this exact spot Sunday night.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

kaitisland said:


> How did we not run into each other all weekend?! I swear I was parked in this exact spot Sunday night.


I don't know. I'm sad tho. I wanted to see both our Bugs next to each other! It would've been awesome! That pic was Friday night. I was there again Saturday night but parked up front next to the sign and crowd. Sunday I didn't go to any gtg's. Went to Ember's for seafood buffet, hung out with my friends and did mini golf then played cards and drank. lol.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Very Cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## NecosBug (May 10, 2013)

Isola said:


> Hahah very cool! I have the same one



Love that sticker, when I saw it I had to buy it along with my Back to the future one


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

NecosBug said:


> Love that sticker, when I saw it I had to buy it along with my Back to the future one


Yeah it's great! I have one on my old beetle too. And one on my toolbox lol. We got ones with Nissan logos in the circle made for my girlfriend's car


----------



## RlineBeetle (Oct 8, 2013)

*My new 2014 R-Line*


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

RlineBeetle said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> :thumbup:


x2


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

I went into the garage to get something and I think the beetle want's to go for a drive . Anyone else feel this way every darn time you step into the garage?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

VWNDAHS said:


> I went into the garage to get something and I think the beetle want's to go for a drive . Anyone else feel this way every darn time you step into the garage?


no because my Beetle has to sit outside. No room in the 1 car garage.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

Took these off this weekend. Last shoot before winter.  


Beetle by kaitisland, on Flickr


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

kinda shows my black vinyl roof, tint and black vinyl rear valance. Also my drive height.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

vdubjettaman said:


> kinda shows my black vinyl roof, tint and black vinyl rear valance. Also my drive height.


Looks like mine minus the back vinyl add-ons and the fact that I have an exhaust. What suspension are you running.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

LEBlackRob said:


> Looks like mine minus the back vinyl add-ons and the fact that I have an exhaust. What suspension are you running.


Airlift performance series bags up front with airlift double bellow rear bags and koni yellow struts in the back. V2 management system.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I like it, front end sweet, looks great.:thumbup:


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

*Betty the Bug*














































Ass hole BMW drivers...










I am open to and looking for any advice you have on mods!


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

My 2013 R-Line. Manual Sun/Sound/Nav package. An interesting story got me to my Beetle. 

Mod plans: APR ECU tune next time there's a sale (spring), H&R Super Sports with some spacers and a short shifter kit with some upgraded bushings. Otherwise, it's sorted pretty good.


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

VWNDAHS said:


> 2012 TB 1, the white one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

antemax said:


> VWNDAHS said:
> 
> 
> > 2012 TB 1, the white one:
> ...


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

oidoglr said:


> My 2013 R-Line. Manual Sun/Sound/Nav package. An interesting story got me to my Beetle.
> 
> Mod plans: APR ECU tune next time there's a sale (spring), H&R Super Sports with some spacers and a short shifter kit with some upgraded bushings. Otherwise, it's sorted pretty good.



IMG_0426 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr


Unbelievably freakin' beautiful friend! :thumbup: 
Since they just put a '14 engine in my '12, I was thinkin' bout getting the R-Line bumper cover.


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)

Wifes Beetle 










On Audi Wheels


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Both are really nice, ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## oil1 (Feb 28, 2007)

jwcardy said:


> not race car inspired like yalls...but still stg 2+


where did you get those tires?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I like how the snow falls on the bug:


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

My former Beetle. Still sitting on lot up in Two Harbors, Mn….down to $14,100 in case anyone's interested. Was well cared for. Here's link-http://sonju.com/Used-2012-Volkswagen-Beetle-20T-Turbo-Two-Harbors-MN/vd/16900094


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Derby Herbie said:


> My former Beetle. Still sitting on lot up in Two Harbors, Mn….down to $14,100 in case anyone's interested. Was well cared for. Here's link-http://sonju.com/Used-2012-Volkswagen-Beetle-20T-Turbo-Two-Harbors-MN/vd/16900094


Uff-da. Beetle resale values are horrible. I better hope I like mine for a long time.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

oidoglr said:


> Uff-da. Beetle resale values are horrible. I better hope I like mine for a long time.


Yea I'm 10k upside down on mine not counting mods, i won't ever buy another mexican built car again! This is my second one and it will be the last!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

I havent done any mods on mine like doc has, but Im planning on losing money on it just to make it go away. I love this car but now its not worth even half what I paid for it. Im looking at buying a home and its just not sumthin worth having right now, especially if its worthless!


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

It's a crummy feeling, but unless you need the monthly capital, it doesn't make much sense to take a loss on a car that when paid off will be worth something. I figure after 6 years @ 0% my Beetle will at least be worth $5-10k, and I'll have it warrantied the entire term of the loan. I figure by next summer mine will be modded to my liking. (Drop, spacers, traction control button, short shifter and a stage 1 tune.) and I'll hang on to it. It's a way cooler car than another Golf for me.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*Your friendly moderator stepping in here: *

Hey everyone :wave: 
Not to be a crumudgeon, but can we keep this thread on-topic? I'm going to start a "Beetle resale value thread" (I have some interesting observations myself), so let's keep this thread dedicated to photos of Beetles.

Thanks!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> *Your friendly moderator stepping in here: *
> 
> Hey everyone :wave:
> Not to be a crumudgeon, but can we keep this thread on-topic? I'm going to start a "Beetle resale value thread" (I have some interesting observations myself), so let's keep this thread dedicated to photos of Beetles.
> ...












Like that?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VWNDAHS said:


> Like that?


:thumbup: to the post, and :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: to the car!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I like the black wheels better...


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Chris659 said:


> I like the black wheels better...












Definitely more sinister for the streets. But the V810s are so much lighter, plus give a different vibe for track days


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Both wheels look good, and while i am not generally a fan of black wheels, they kind of blend into the tire, i do like them better than the silver on your car.


----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)

*My Red TB with Other Fast Cars*


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## rob6188 (Jun 25, 2012)

*My new 2013 Turbo Beetle Fender Edition*

Meet Uhura. I named her after Lt. Uhura of Star Trek played by Zoe Saldana & Nichell Nichols - Black Beauties!!!


----------



## rob6188 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Uhura*


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

most likely the last pic of the Bug for this year!


----------



## rob6188 (Jun 25, 2012)

vdubjettaman said:


> most likely the last pic of the Bug for this year!


The day is still young! Love your wheels. Great look on the Beetle!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

rob6188 said:


> The day is still young! Love your wheels. Great look on the Beetle!


yes it is, but I have to work and it doesn't stay light out very long anymore = and when only having an Iphone4 as a camera, the night shots are NOT very good.


----------



## Phaedo (Feb 22, 2011)

Winter vs. Summer


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Phaedo said:


> Winter vs. Summer


Both setups look great! Love the fuchs style wheels.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

here's a decent picture of my car Volkswagen decided to post today


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

*My Turbo*


----------



## Pragmatic Duck (Nov 28, 2013)

*2013.5 Turbo Convertible*










VWR Springs, 19" Hartmann RS3-Type Wheels, Sumitomo 245's, Porsche Boxter Brake Conversion, CTS Turbo Intake


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Pragmatic Duck said:


> VWR Springs, 19" Hartmann RS3-Type Wheels, Sumitomo 245's, Porsche Boxter Brake Conversion, CTS Turbo Intake


TTRS wheels look sick!!! Those VWR springs drop the car lower than I thought. Looks great.:thumbup: And I'm here in MN counting down the days until it's warm enough to start modding my Beetle.


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

*yellow bug*

some yellow for you =)


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Great Stance :beer:












Yellow never looked so good :beer:










Definitely Cool :beer:


----------



## Pragmatic Duck (Nov 28, 2013)

oidoglr said:


> TTRS wheels look sick!!! Those VWR springs drop the car lower than I thought. Looks great.:thumbup: And I'm here in MN counting down the days until it's warm enough to start modding my Beetle.


Thanks! I really like the Hartmann RS3's and I think the VWR springs are perfect with the 19" wheels. Now I'm just waiting on APR to come out with a Gen3 EA888 chip to complete the mods. Here's to warm weather for you soon! (Nice and warm down here in Miami).


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Fender with gauges, how cool is that.


Great picture, beetle interior rocks :beer:



(i own a few strats, tele's, gibsons, ibanez etc.......)


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

Those 19's look great.


Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## fastduo (Mar 8, 2010)

Pragmatic Duck said:


> VWR Springs, 19" Hartmann RS3-Type Wheels, Sumitomo 245's, Porsche Boxter Brake Conversion, CTS Turbo Intake



WOW. Nice.


----------



## Das Boot917 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Frame notch before and after pic


----------



## FenderVW (Feb 3, 2014)

Theses are awesome interior shots. I have a Fender Turbo also, love it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FenderVW (Feb 3, 2014)

*2013 Fender Limited Edition*

and here it is.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

bump.










these pics are from Prowagen Per4mance:







.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

^^^The car looks amazing!^^^


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

BenandAmanda said:


> ^^^The car looks amazing!^^^


:beer: thanks.


----------



## unknown21 (Aug 30, 2010)

This is my Beetle!




























EDIT : Edited links


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

unknown21 said:


> This is my Beetle!


Nice photos!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Nice photos!


X2

posted using tapatalk


----------



## shagrath (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi! New here. Been lingering for a while. It's good to see other TB enthusiasts here. I bought my wife a Reef Blue '12 Beetle Turbo 6 speed manual back in March. We both absolutely love the car, and I can't wait to buy my own one day! Much better than her 2000 1.8T she had. I will post pics when I get home.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

My turbo when I picked her up.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

drevaen2 said:


> My turbo when I picked her up.


My twin!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Really, except for the drop. Got mine but will install after vacation road trip. Just a H&R sport though.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

drevaen2 said:


> Really, except for the drop. Got mine but will install after vacation road trip. Just a H&R sport though.


They look sooo good with a little low... Just realized I don't have any pics in this thread. Time to whore it out. 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

that's more than just a little low! looks good on the coils! when's the air ride coming?


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> that's more than just a little low! looks good on the coils! when's the air ride coming?


Maybe over winter. Not really sure. I need money for a clutch first. It's too gosh darn slow for me. I just drove a MK7 with APR Stage 1 and it was unreal. Time for more power. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

AGLI2NV said:


> Maybe over winter. Not really sure. I need money for a clutch first. It's too gosh darn slow for me. I just drove a MK7 with APR Stage 1 and it was unreal. Time for more power.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good lord yes a mk7 gti with stage 1 is going to be a HUGE difference. lol. Even our stage 1+ doesn't come that close to it. 
I didn't realize you are already chipped?


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> Good lord yes a mk7 gti with stage 1 is going to be a HUGE difference. lol. Even our stage 1+ doesn't come that close to it.
> I didn't realize you are already chipped?


Nope. Hence the need for more go fast bits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

AGLI2NV said:


> Nope. Hence the need for more go fast bits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then why are you saving for a clutch?


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> Then why are you saving for a clutch?


I want to do stage 2 next. Have money for a downpipe. Tune will destroy my clutch and don't want to be caught when my clutch decided to crap the bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

AGLI2NV said:


> I want to do stage 2 next. Have money for a downpipe. Tune will destroy my clutch and don't want to be caught when my clutch decided to crap the bed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had good luck with the South Bend Stage 3 drop-in clutch within the stock dmf/pressure plate setup. It held my K04 gti's power just fine for the 40k miles I ran it before I totaled the car. At (I think) $399 it was a budget alternative to running a whole aftermarket clutch/flywheel kit.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Bunnspeed said:


> I had good luck with the South Bend Stage 3 drop-in clutch within the stock dmf/pressure plate setup. It held my K04 gti's power just fine for the 40k miles I ran it before I totaled the car. At (I think) $399 it was a budget alternative to running a whole aftermarket clutch/flywheel kit.


I've been running it on my beetle now for close to a year, no problems at all! 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

drtechy said:


> I've been running it on my beetle now for close to a year, no problems at all!
> 
> posted using tapatalk


Stage 2 with no issues for a year? How many miles on your clutch with tune and how many miles were on it before the tune?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

AGLI2NV said:


> Stage 2 with no issues for a year? How many miles on your clutch with tune and how many miles were on it before the tune?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was my 3rd clutch, it has about 20k miles on it, my car has been tuned since 5 weeks after I bought it lol!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah I don't ever want to see a third clutch. Buy a good one Shen I tune it and be done for at least 60k miles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolamike (Apr 10, 2014)

First sunny day in forever here-


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Vacation cleanup pic, right before going to a wedding.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

*Nice wheels, everyone*

Everyone has made great wheel choices. I'm either putting these on my car, or selling them. 19" x 9 ET33.

I keep going back and forth. I've got a Red Turbo. They should look good. But I keep thinking that 17's might make for a better ride, and cheaper tires.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

oh I would totally rock those wheels and I don't usually like all black wheels! But then again I'm a sucker for some nice OEM+ fitment wheels.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

vdubjettaman said:


> oh I would totally rock those wheels and I don't usually like all black wheels! But then again I'm a sucker for some nice OEM+ fitment wheels.


Thanks. They are OEM Ronal made for Audi. 2 years old, off of an A8. Just had them painted, too. they really look nice. These, a nice tint, and some black stripes would really change the look of my car.

I think I've located some tires around town for $420, not installed. That should be ok. Still, if anyone is interested in buying them, let me know. It would have to be locally, or withing driving distance, or buyer arranges shipping/pickup. I'd box them, but that's it.

Like I said. I keep waffling.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Thanks. They are OEM Ronal made for Audi. 2 years old, off of an A8. Just had them painted, too. they really look nice. These, a nice tint, and some black stripes would really change the look of my car.
> 
> I think I've located some tires around town for $420, not installed. That should be ok. Still, if anyone is interested in buying them, let me know. It would have to be locally, or withing driving distance, or buyer arranges shipping/pickup. I'd box them, but that's it.
> 
> Like I said. I keep waffling.


buy the tires and put them on.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

vdubjettaman said:


> buy the tires and put them on.


Currently waffling that way.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Currently waffling that way.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i keep forgetting to post this picture. What a difference from old to new


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

so boss! i love it


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

sp33dy said:


> i keep forgetting to post this picture. What a difference from old to new


I had a similar encounter shortly before I went all crazy with the scene points- aka air ride and flashy wheels. lol. I think I posted it way back in the this thread, but not sure so I'll just post it again anyway!









Car's lookin good :thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

VMRWheels said:


> so boss! i love it


:beer::beer: Thanks


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

From VAG Fair this past weekend:


----------



## Berkay (May 3, 2012)

unknown21 said:


> This is my Beetle!


I need turbo nickname part number


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

Berkay said:


> I need turbo nickname part number



here you go- 5C5853675739

ecs sells this part

this place has it a little cheaper -

http://www.vwpartsdept.com/OEMParts/volkswagen-157/5/5C5853675739.html


----------



## Berkay (May 3, 2012)

VRACERW said:


> here you go- 5C5853675739
> 
> ecs sells this part
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'll order from the service


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

bumping for more pics of our bugs!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

love what you've done with the ride! 



vdubjettaman said:


> bumping for more pics of our bugs!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

VMRWheels said:


> love what you've done with the ride!


:beer: Thanks!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Old Baja Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

*Got my wheels cleaned up and took a few photos.*

Here's one.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Smartphone pic, not the best.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V710 19" - Custom Powder Coat "Rally Orange"


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Two small mods.... Kafer badge and ESP delete.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

And no pic of either?


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

What do y'all think?


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> What do y'all think?


:thumbup::thumbup: You should paint those rear calipers blue to match the fronts


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

GaryD87 said:


> What do y'all think?


Really shows off the curves.
Looks good Gary


----------



## ReefBlueSEL (Sep 16, 2014)

*My 2015 Beetle SEL*


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Had to join in!


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

ReefBlueSEL said:


>


Déjà vu...


----------



## MdS (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MdS said:


>


What suspension you rocking? Looks good

posted via tapatalk


----------



## MdS (Oct 28, 2014)

drtechy said:


> What suspension you rocking? Looks good
> 
> posted via tapatalk




Thanks !


Eibach pro Kit 

Part Number : PRO KIT VW SCIRROCO /BEETLE / E 10-85-021-05-22


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

been a while! here is one for good measure. added more in my build thread.


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

ReefBlueSEL said:


>




Someone has the GSR Spoiler!! Looks Awesome!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm missing summertime...


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> I'm missing summertime...


I feel your pain! Looks good, nice shot :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## arclight787 (Feb 6, 2014)

well, thought i could share mine too! it doesn't have this color anymore though


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sexy in green!!


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

What color now??


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

FLMKVDUB said:


> I feel your pain! Looks good, nice shot :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks, there were more from that quick shoot we did but that's all I have right now.


----------



## arclight787 (Feb 6, 2014)

I've got the bug... said:


> What color now??


yeah that lime green was awesome! but I'm in love with the color i have now. it is a chameleon (red/yellow/copper/pink/orange) plus it is matte! so it looks unique and different


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

arclight787 said:


> it is a chameleon (red/yellow/copper/pink/orange) plus it is matte! so it looks unique and different



any why you no haz pics of this posted?!?!?!?!?!?!?! opcorn:


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Please pics of the matte chameleon!!??


----------



## arclight787 (Feb 6, 2014)

AGLI2NV said:


> any why you no haz pics of this posted?!?!?!?!?!?!?! opcorn:





I've got the bug... said:


> Please pics of the matte chameleon!!??


I realized i dont have much pics of it haha I REALLY NEED TO TAKE MORE PICS!! 









there is video on my instagram showing the colors transition 

http://instagram.com/p/r0lBQ-jVZW/


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

that looks awesome!


----------



## arclight787 (Feb 6, 2014)

vdubjettaman said:


> that looks awesome!


it sure does haha! it is hard to get a single picture combining all the colors but the video definitely show them all!


----------



## kid_dr (Dec 24, 2014)

*Say Hello to my new daily driver "Doodle"!*


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

kid_dr said:


>


Springs or Coilovers?


----------



## kid_dr (Dec 24, 2014)

Remedy said:


> Springs or Coilovers?




VWR Streetsport Plus Coilovers


----------



## kid_dr (Dec 24, 2014)

Remedy said:


> Smartphone pic, not the best.


:thumbup::thumbup: Love the GSR BTW!


----------



## Smoke2011 (Feb 10, 2008)

Just purchased a couple of days ago. Got springs coming in a Tuesday to make it look a little better until I can get some good coils!


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Smoke2011 said:


> Just purchased a couple of days ago. Got springs coming in a Tuesday to make it look a little better until I can get some good coils!


Nice buy! Great color. good luck with it!


----------



## Smoke2011 (Feb 10, 2008)

AGLI2NV said:


> Nice buy! Great color. good luck with it!


Thank you much! I'll be sure to throw some new pics in now and then.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

kid_dr said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Love the GSR BTW!


Thanks! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## brucewaynebeetle (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Day 1 January 30th 2015











Day 7 February 5th 2015


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

^^^ Thats looking hot, i love it.

only problem im having with it is from the side the wheels look too small in those large wheel arches.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

VRACERW said:


> ^^^ Thats looking hot, i love it.
> 
> only problem im having with it is from the side the wheels look too small in those large wheel arches.



Agreed, but I just moved them over from my MK5 for the time being. I also have 20" Bentley wheels I need to get tires for, then I will run them for the time being until my new wheels are built. :beer:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Deceitful said:


> Agreed, but I just moved them over from my MK5 for the time being. I also have 20" Bentley wheels I need to get tires for, then I will run them for the time being until my new wheels are built. :beer:


Agreed that 18's (I'm guessing) look too small when dumped on air with small tires. It can be done, but needs a meatier tire.

You're turning out to be my twin btw- '12 reflex silver turbo on air with 20" Bentley wheels. :laugh::thumbup:

looks good btw :beer:


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Deceitful said:


> Day 1 January 30th 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing! Great choice in wheels. Almost bought those myself. If you ever get tired of stretched tires I'd like to let you know there is no need for smaller tires on our cars. I'm tucking 245's up front and 275's with no issue. But the best part is that they really fill in that rear 'side wheel gap' when running a smaller profile tire. 

But seriously, dope look man. They really complement the silver.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks guys!




vdubjettaman said:


> Agreed that 18's (I'm guessing) look too small when dumped on air with small tires. It can be done, but needs a meatier tire.
> 
> You're turning out to be my twin btw- '12 reflex silver turbo on air with 20" Bentley wheels. :laugh::thumbup:
> 
> looks good btw :beer:



Thanks man, actually they are the same Bentleys you have except chrome, and they are brand new take offs that have never been driven on. I swear I'm not copying you! :laugh: I had the Bentleys before I had a beetle.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> Day 1 January 30th 2015
> 
> Day 7 February 5th 2015


Looks awesome man and a quick transformation too! What part of florida are you from?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Deceitful said:


> Thanks man, actually they are the same Bentleys you have except chrome, and they are brand new take offs that have never been driven on. I swear I'm not copying you! :laugh: I had the Bentleys before I had a beetle.


Haha! It's all good. There's a white beetle over in Europe that has the same wheels done the same way I have only black instead of red. Only found his car after I had my wheels refinished that way. Only so many ways to run a specific wheel. :beer: 

What part of Florida are you in?


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

*Reef Blue Turbo R-Line*

Finally traded in Shrek my 2001 cyber green gtx turbo.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Looks awesome man and a quick transformation too! What part of florida are you from?





vdubjettaman said:


> Haha! It's all good. There's a white beetle over in Europe that has the same wheels done the same way I have only black instead of red. Only found his car after I had my wheels refinished that way. Only so many ways to run a specific wheel. :beer:
> 
> What part of Florida are you in?




I'm in Port St. Lucie


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Deceitful said:


> I'm in Port St. Lucie


Awesome! I'll be down in Florida first week of March for vacation. Visiting family on the gulf coast but may be making a trip to Boca to visit another family member. Won't be in the Bug tho - most likely our '14 Passat 1.8T.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> I'm in Port St. Lucie





vdubjettaman said:


> Awesome! I'll be down in Florida first week of March for vacation. Visiting family on the gulf coast but may be making a trip to Boca to visit another family member. Won't be in the Bug tho - most likely our '14 Passat 1.8T.


Nice im doing the same but leaving next week. First road trip in the beetle! I'm gonna try to hit eurojam in Orlando on the 21st too :thumbup:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Nice im doing the same but leaving next week. First road trip in the beetle! I'm gonna try to hit eurojam in Orlando on the 21st too :thumbup:


I've been requested to go by the people running the show, but I'm not sure yet. Pics from this weekends euro tripper 3 show.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Nice im doing the same but leaving next week. First road trip in the beetle! I'm gonna try to hit eurojam in Orlando on the 21st too :thumbup:


Awesome! good luck and safe travels!



Deceitful said:


> I've been requested to go by the people running the show, but I'm not sure yet. Pics from this weekends euro tripper 3 show.


Looks great! Maybe I missed it earlier but what air setup are you running?


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> I've been requested to go by the people running the show, but I'm not sure yet. Pics from this weekends euro tripper 3 show.
> 
> Looks good, hope to see you out there!





vdubjettaman said:


> Awesome! good luck and safe travels!


Thanks man you too!


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

vdubjettaman said:


> Looks great! Maybe I missed it earlier but what air setup are you running?



Airlift V2


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Deceitful said:


> Airlift V2


performance series fronts or slams?


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

vdubjettaman said:


> performance series fronts or slams?


Slam XL's, although I will be switching over to performance at my nearest convenience. Only problem with the performance series is that they do not lift as high as the XL's.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Deceitful said:


> Slam XL's, although I will be switching over to performance at my nearest convenience. Only problem with the performance series is that they do not lift as high as the XL's.


I have performance on mine. Clearly the strut itself is a lot shorter, but there is the benefit of adjusting the height of the bag on the strut to gain clearance and ride comfort. If you buy them new, make sure to adjust the bag higher to about 2" of threads visible below the bag. If you don't, you probably won't have enough clearance to run a comfortable psi in the bag and will hear a horrible clunking noise as a result of too much psi to gain lift = bouncy max'd bag. It was an awful experience till I adjusted mine. Also they may be wider than the slam's which could cause clearance issues with wheels rubbing. I can't run stock offsets without rubbing tire on bag. I have to run at minimum 5mm spacer up front on stock offset wheels. No issues with the backs tho.
I love my performance series fronts with the ability to control camber, stiffness and ride height it's definitely an awesome product.


----------



## lokacztar (Jun 6, 2013)

*USA - PL 2012 import*


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Turbo thread is falling behind. Here is an iPhone shot.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Nice Shot of a Beetle Gathering plus some other vDubs


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Random Beetle Stuff


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Awesome shot, are you on bags or coilovers? if coilovers what brand that is the height I want my car.



Deceitful said:


> Turbo thread is falling behind. Here is an iPhone shot.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

turbokirby said:


> Awesome shot, are you on bags or coilovers? if coilovers what brand that is the height I want my car.


Bags. And at that height on 18's I occasionally hit subframe and always hit the fender liner extensions. :facepalm:


----------



## nolamike (Apr 10, 2014)

bug beignet


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Bad cell pic, again.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Remedy said:


> Bad cell pic, again.


The GSR I love it!!


----------



## ccb_dan (Jun 2, 2014)

*Just a basic bug*

I'm a vintage VW fan but here's the wife's new bug...









Here's my old one....not a bug though.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

two very sweet rides



ccb_dan said:


> I'm a vintage VW fan but here's the wife's new bug...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kid_dr (Dec 24, 2014)

*On track at Barber Motorsports Park*

Took my Beetle to Barber and had a blast with the Just Trackit guys! Gave my sister her first roller coaster ride on track! Thanks to MotorSportMedia for the great pics - the Bug even made their Facebook page!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Bump this thread










posted from tapatalk


----------



## MdS (Oct 28, 2014)

Rolling ...


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellobo215 (Apr 5, 2015)

*New GSR*

Picked this up from the closest dealer to me that I have never done business with before despite this being my 8th new VW! This is actually my 4th Beetle, though first of the 2012+ models. Brought him home less than 2 weeks ago and am completely in love. 

It's number 741 if curious...which is interestingly all 3 of my lucky numbers.

I took these as soon as I arrived home from picking it up.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Pics no worky...


----------



## ellobo215 (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry! Let me know if they're still not working, should be now.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Purdy...


----------



## ellobo215 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Love the GSR!


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

ellobo215 said:


> Picked this up from the closest dealer to me that I have never done business with before despite this being my 8th new VW! This is actually my 4th Beetle, though first of the 2012+ models. Brought him home less than 2 weeks ago and am completely in love.
> 
> It's number 741 if curious...which is interestingly all 3 of my lucky numbers.
> 
> I took these as soon as I arrived home from picking it up.


where in PA are you? Car looks great!


----------



## ellobo215 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm in Kittanning, northeast of Pittsburgh. You?

And glad you like it!


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm down by Blairsville! Not far from you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellobo215 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ah very good, not far at all! I've been to the Blairsville Elks a few times. 



AGLI2NV said:


> I'm down by Blairsville! Not far from you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

bummed I didn't get to go this year and meet up with all the other awesome Bugs! Sort of glad I didn't tho since it seems like a lot of unfortunate things happened.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Loving all these pictures from this weekend :heart:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Deceitful said:


> Loving all these pictures from this weekend :heart:


your car has been showing up all over my instagram feed. haha. :thumbup::beer:

Excuse my potato phone pics, it's all I have to work with.


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/05/26/2b604c0e84a3c41809837a5028bf68c7.jpg[/IMG/ 

New wheels for me!!


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Whoops... Messed that up!


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## neovegito.cynic (May 27, 2015)

Hi guys. I'm new to the Beetle world but here is my beauty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

I've got the bug... said:


>


Purdy! Love the color! (But I'm biased.) 

You need some stripes!


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

GZB said:


> Purdy! Love the color! (But I'm biased.)
> 
> You need some stripes!


Really? I kinda like the clean look with nothing else... Tho I do have plans to wrap it like herbie for next year!


----------



## bigblueboing (May 29, 2015)

*stick shifter*

hey all 
new to the site and i love my beetle


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

From Cult Classic this past weekend.


----------



## VBugginW (May 8, 2002)

2012 Beetle Turbo aka Beetledeuce:
H&R Sports
Modshack intake
SPM catback exhaust
APR Stage 1
20" Rotiform SPFs in DDT (with 245/35)
Accents here and there (LEDs, Laminex, Klii Motorwerkes vinyl, PlastiDip, etc)
6 Speed MT
42,000 miles
Fishbowl

The latest, after my exhaust install...









Still my favorite pic...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VBugginW said:


> 2012 Beetle Turbo aka Beetledeuce:
> H&R Sports
> Modshack intake
> SPM catback exhaust
> ...


Looking great!


----------



## VBugginW (May 8, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Looking great!


Thanks!!! I think this one's a keeper


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

some rolling shots


----------



## MarkysGirl (Jul 14, 2015)

This is the "Jellybean" my 2012 Launch Edition Turbo Beetle 







































The WereBeetle.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkysGirl (Jul 14, 2015)

AGLI2NV said:


> some rolling shots


These pictures are awesome!!! I'm already trying to figure out how to get some like this!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capriman86 (Jul 14, 2015)

*Newbie with a 2012 Turbo Beetle*

New to the forum, picked up a 2012 Turbo Beetle for the wife about 2 months ago, had 12k miles on it. She wanted something with a bit more ooomph than her Kia Soul and this fits the bill.
She LOVES the extra power and LOVES the Fender audio system even more.

It won't be long before my modding bug sets in, no pun intended.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Went to waterfest. It's most likely my last one though. I literally stayed in the car while with the AC on. It was too hot for me to even check out the vendor areas. Didn't win any trophies but I got some pretty rad shots from VWVortex!


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

GaryD87 said:


>



what plate mount are you using?? i like how it sits close to the car unlike mine which sticks out like 3"


----------



## grn-rs (Mar 22, 2015)

*GRN-RS*










2014 Bettle Turbo just added ABT headlight covers and rear tail light covers, Badge Skins emblem covers and darker tint.... more pictures coming soon with new add ons.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Some more shotssssss from waterfest


----------



## scarabY2k (Feb 27, 2007)

nolamike said:


> First sunny day in forever here-


WOW!
I'm in love!


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Selling my wheels. 1800 with tires firm. 











You can find these on the 5X112 Classifieds


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

New photos is my thread. Here's a sample.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retoropak (Jun 30, 2007)

Picked it up last saturday. 










Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowesTT (Jan 23, 2015)

2012 Turbo Beetle. Got it about a month ago and I love it!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

SlowesTT said:


> 2012 Turbo Beetle. Got it about a month ago and I love it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


My twin! Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowesTT (Jan 23, 2015)

AGLI2NV said:


> My twin! Looks good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awww yeah, Thanks! She will be bagged very shortly here!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## SlowesTT (Jan 23, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## grn-rs (Mar 22, 2015)

SlowesTT said:


> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


:thumbup: looks awesome!!! what kind of air ride system do you have and when driving at highway speeds is it smooth?


----------



## SlowesTT (Jan 23, 2015)

grn-rs said:


> looks awesome!!! what kind of air ride system do you have and when driving at highway speeds is it smooth?


Thank you! It's Airlift Slammed series with V2 management. At highway speeds it's fantastic!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Not adept at posting these photos that are at Photobucket. 
http://s1152.photobucket.com

Was told email and password is now needed to view photos at photobucket.
For those interested, email is - [email protected]
password - ronnie2


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

It's been a week since I purchased this and I finally found time to share... I'm in love!


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## SlowesTT (Jan 23, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Fender13 said:


>


Gets even better! Nice choice with the VMRs.


----------



## Illegalhunter (Dec 15, 2015)

MarkysGirl said:


> This is the "Jellybean" my 2012 Launch Edition Turbo Beetle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great reflexion shot


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## ogetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

This was enough to total it. What a bummer.










edit* Image won't show for some reason.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/en7lf5n724nvzdx/crunch.jpg?dl=0


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

^^^. Ouch sorry to see this, hope that everyone was ok.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

Here you go. man that looks bad


----------



## grn-rs (Mar 22, 2015)

New Vossen wheels coming soon and new interior mods, bought some new pieces is Mexico VW dealership


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

^^^^. Looking good with the green/black combo going on.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

grn-rs said:


> New Vossen wheels coming soon and new interior mods, bought some new pieces is Mexico VW dealership


Nicely done !


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Awesone cars , we are looking to get a habanero orange for my wife, we'll see the one thing that i noticed we want the HID's.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## grn-rs (Mar 22, 2015)

Fender13 said:


>


:thumbup: awesome picture!....I like the way the backround, compliments the car


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

The wife's beetle.


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

VirginiaBeachA4 said:


> The wife's beetle.


Man, your wife is a serious player when it comes to her car. :thumbup:


----------



## Illegalhunter (Dec 15, 2015)

Here's mine here in sunny Scotland ,the way I picked it up from the dealers


----------



## Illegalhunter (Dec 15, 2015)

VirginiaBeachA4 said:


> The wife's beetle.


Wow that's amazing


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

H&R Supersports and 15mm spacers so far...


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

^^^^. Looks very good at that level.


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

Love this new wheels.


Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowesTT (Jan 23, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Had to bump this thread. One from after Eurotripper show yesterday.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Deceitful said:


> Had to bump this thread. One from after Eurotripper show yesterday.


Looks killer. I'm jealous. :beer:


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Tranzfonik (Mar 16, 2016)

*The Scarab*

Summer










Winter


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

^^^^, New exhaust or showing how low it is ?


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

coppertone said:


> ^^^^, New exhaust or showing how low it is ?


I just like the pic lol


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

I can't fault you there and I fully understand that.


----------



## Green Gryphon (Jan 23, 2016)

*2016 R-Line Convertible*

Well I got my Beetle almost 2 weeks ago and am just about to hit 2,000 miles!

Nothing like a road trip a few days after getting a new car!

Here are some pictures I took as I was going over the continental divide (Loveland Pass Colorado)


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

^^^^. Very nice , looking forward to seeing more photos..


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Went out and played on the 8th mile drag strip last weekend. Also got some good pics.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

coppertone said:


> ^^^^. Very nice , looking forward to seeing more photos..


ty


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've got the bug... said:


> Went out and played on the 8th mile drag strip last weekend. Also got some good pics.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


how did ya do ? Mods ?


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## UNDER PSI (Aug 23, 2015)

*Love my APR Stage 2 2012 Beetle Turbo DSG*


----------



## binder49 (Mar 3, 2017)

*Our 2013 Turbo Convertile*


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Wife Beetle running on mine 17" Jetta Sport wheels. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## caddynick (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Mine at Euro district. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmike35240 (Aug 20, 2017)

Lil hello from france. Beetle turbo fan here.
Here's mine, a 01/2012 model, only 28.000 kms (weekend car).
Few mods : friedrich Motorsport DP, VWracing filter, custom stage 1+ map (264 HP)


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice color Rip


----------



## Bayindir's (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Mutato192 (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

I just picked one up 
2013.5, Gen 3 engine, 6 speed










Newest car I've ever owned by well over a decade :laugh:


----------

